# plastering the house ???



## samrvy (Mar 26, 2011)

hi everyone.
now im looking for some advice for plastering my house in greece. after taking quotes from several local builders i realise that with the prices they want to charge that they will still be sitting drinking ouzo in the local taverna while i have a friend over for 2 weeks to do the work at less than 25% of the prices i was quoted. 
ive got the ticket booked and all i need now is some good info on the type of materials used in greece plus the style of plastering. the work is to be done on the inside of our home on new brick walls and all the walls are interior ( not the outer walls of the house)
is the dot and dab ( plasterboard stuck to wall with special adhesive ) method used ??? or is this method not recommended because of the humidity. the next thing i have seen is what looks like a kind of plaster that is spread over the walls .
i just dont have a clue at all so any help including names of materials and the methods would be great thanks
best wishes sam


----------



## The Grocer (May 30, 2010)

Not my thing, but a good friend of mine is unbelievable at plastering etc. He has done his own property both inside and outside...

He is not on this forum but if you drop me your E mail address I'll copy him and he can advise....

regards


----------



## samrvy (Mar 26, 2011)

*great news thanks*



The Grocer said:


> Not my thing, but a good friend of mine is unbelievable at plastering etc. He has done his own property both inside and outside...
> 
> He is not on this forum but if you drop me your E mail address I'll copy him and he can advise....
> 
> regards


hi and thanks Mr Grocer.
my e-mail is [email protected]
best wishes sam


----------



## Fred the spread (Dec 6, 2019)

Well now, it seems to me that you are going to live with in a Greek community and possibly share all that Greece has to offer but you don’t wish to add to the economy buy paying the local builders to plaster your property, you then go on to ask HOW to do the plastering ,
You’ve got some front I’ll give you that.
Fred


----------



## samrvy (Mar 26, 2011)

Fred the spread said:


> Well now, it seems to me that you are going to live with in a Greek community and possibly share all that Greece has to offer but you donâ€™️t wish to add to the economy buy paying the local builders to plaster your property, you then go on to ask HOW to do the plastering ,
> Youâ€™️ve got some front Iâ€™️ll give you that.
> Fred


seams you must be a very bored sad person to be commenting on questions from many years ago Fred. I’ve invested around 300k into Greece and funded several poor family’s to send there children for private tuition not to mention the countless amounts of money spent on stray cats and dogs. Get a life , obviously you ain’t at the moment !!


----------



## samrvy (Mar 26, 2011)

Oh and 25 new walking sticks/crutches. Approximately 100 sets of football boots, countless strips, clothing for many children. The list goes on but I can’t be bothered to add to it. Just thought I would reply so the decent people on this forum realise what sort of idiot has just became a member. Hope you get kicked out instantly. Facebook seams more your thing.


----------



## Olgavaaras (Oct 8, 2021)

samrvy said:


> hi everyone.
> now im looking for some advice for plastering my house in greece. after taking quotes from several local builders i realise that with the prices they want to charge that they will still be sitting drinking ouzo in the local taverna while i have a friend over for 2 weeks to do the work at less than 25% of the prices i was quoted.
> ive got the ticket booked and all i need now is some good info on the type of materials used in greece plus the style of plastering. the work is to be done on the inside of our home on new brick walls and all the walls are interior ( not the outer walls of the house)
> is the dot and dab ( plasterboard stuck to wall with special adhesive ) method used ??? or is this method not recommended because of the humidity. the next thing i have seen is what looks like a kind of plaster that is spread over the walls .
> ...


Hi Sam, Could you tell me how much you were asked for plastering? I have a house building process going on and would be glad to know prices. I prefer not to be fooled by builders. Thank you!


----------

